
Skiena's Algorithms Lectures - newsit
http://www.cs.sunysb.edu/~algorith/video-lectures/
======
ovi256
Here's the book:
[http://books.google.com/books?id=6U7I4577l00C&pg=PA140&#...</a>

------
pkrumins
I'd like to add a link to my collection of computer science lectures:

[http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2008/02/computer-
scien...](http://freescienceonline.blogspot.com/2008/02/computer-science-
video-courses.html)

------
krakensden
It looks like everything after dynamic programming in 2007 is missing the
video, including the lecture where he builds a proof of NP-hardness from a
randomly selected problem in class.

/That/ is something I'd like to watch!

~~~
bkudria
I was there - but I don't remember the problem we chose.

Sorry.

But is _was_ cool.

------
shader
It's amazing how much that picture on the right looks like Weird Al in the
"White and Nerdy" music video.

------
Rickasaurus
Is the audio on the 2007 videos very quiet for everyone else as well?

------
apstuff
Buffering. . .

